# Any Long Islanders here?



## mukashimantis (Jan 2, 2012)

Greetings from Long Island NY. I teach jiujitsu here. I am currently a Sandan. Practicing since 1986.


----------



## MAist25 (Jan 2, 2012)

A fellow Long Islander right here! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## mukashimantis (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks MAist25. What do you study?


----------



## MAist25 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm primarily a Taekwondo guy but I study whatever I can. Where are you on LI?


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT, i'm sure there are folks on here from Long Island.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## mukashimantis (Jan 8, 2012)

I am in Ridge. Exit 68 off LIE. Stop in one night.


----------



## MAist25 (Jan 8, 2012)

Definitely sounds like a plan Mukashimantis, thank you for the invite. What times are your classes offered?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## mukashimantis (Jan 17, 2012)

Monday and Thursday eves at 7pm. Stop in anytime from 7-10.


----------

